# Steal a friend?



## Zyklonbetty (Jul 5, 2012)

I have (had) two broody Serama hens that were collectively laying on 8 eggs. All but one hatched on time..the last little guy was two days behind and "moms" were already out with the other 7 on the pasture (with our mixed flock...everything from large Wyandottes to a frizzle Cochin bantam ALSO raising a Serama chick) when this little guy was trying to hatch. I grabbed mommie up and put them back thinking it hatching would trigger one of them to lie on top of it and take care of it. They both started pecking at it and the other chicks picked apart pieces of the shell (and were essentially chasing each other around with pieces of the broken shell.)
He still had about a day to "cook" and I know he wasn't ready to be out so I brought him inside ( * I KNOW i intervened with nature- but this is unfortunately a controlled environment and I have hand raised many chicks (that are all functioning members of the flock now..including one of the moms)) to let him finish hatching.

After keeping it under a heat lamp all night, he decided it was time to get up-but his yolk and cord were still partially attached. Fearing it may already be too late I took him outside and placed him quietly under the wing of one of the sleeping moms and waiting until the morning.

Going out there this morning he was a peeping fluff ball like the rest, but buried under about 4 " of a pile of straw from them scratching around in the coop. I picked him up and dusted him off and set him down on top of the bedding. The moms immediately began pecking him and throwing him around. I took this as a sign that he was coming inside with me....

My question is: with so many chicks, and chickens being social creatures (and children being accepting and non-judgmental think it best that I scoop up another chick to raise inside with it so that when I do put it out it has a "partner?" I have had it happen before that a chicken comes into the family alone and it never adjusts as well as a pair or trio.

I am also thinking that a chick that is already out there scratching and hunting would be able to "show" this little guy what to do in a way that I know I can not do. I have a few that are actually smaller than he is that I was thinking about grabbing one from so there is less fear of "bullying" if there is any.

Any input would be great- thanks in advance.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

It is sorta sad to raise a lone chick. If it were me I would select a friend or two to come inside as well. I learned with my first broody that they know their chicks, either by sight, scent, or sound I don't know. But I couldn't put back the little one that I kept away for two days.... Chicks hatch from incubators all the time and learn every thing on their own so there isn't much you really need to show them, but they do need company, and of course you do need to keep them warm.

~Kimberly


----------



## Zyklonbetty (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you. That is what I was thinking. I have raised a lot of chicks inside and by habit never "deconstruct" my brooder- so it is ready to go. I have noticed that the "natural foraging" is not quite as in tune when it is a baby I raise versus one a momma hen does. My only real bummer is that they are having the time of their lives in the crazy hot St. Louis weather right now, and I bring my Serama in during the winter so this poor buddy wont get to enjoy as much of the summer as the other babies.


----------



## Zyklonbetty (Jul 5, 2012)

Some pictures


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Cute pictures! I take my chicks outside for "recess" in good weather. I use the top of a rabbit cage to put over them in the grass in a shady area. They only get to be out for an hour or two when I'm home, but they really seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Zyklonbetty (Jul 5, 2012)

He's looking much better. Stole just one and they also have a stuffed cow. I think they will be okay. The moms aren't happy with me- but they'll get over it!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

can we get an updated pic with the buddy ????? please


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sweet precious little baby. I'm in love ...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That is just too cute!


----------



## Zyklonbetty (Jul 5, 2012)

I'll get a picture later today. Ended up being a gorgeous little roo, and he and his sister are doing great. They are completely spoiled and mingling just perfectly with the 6 other Serama chicks (siblings..though 2 distinct flocks,) the 4 Serama adults, 3 Cochins, 1 Mille Fleur D'Uccle, Seabright Pair, Ameraucana, 4 Wyandottes, 3 turkeys,Flemish Giant, Boston terrier, Rat terrier and Pit Bull. All together...cute little family


----------



## Zyklonbetty (Jul 5, 2012)

*Buddies*

Here he is On the left, his sister is on the right. (though that is a good sized comb, the fingers are very thin as opposed to the fewer thick fingers of most Serama males, so I have not completely ruled out him actually being a lady )


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

"he" is very red in the face at a young age so i would say it's a boy
my girls don't get red till they are much older


----------



## Zyklonbetty (Jul 5, 2012)

Do you have Serama? Generally with them it goes the other way, almost all of my females are super red in the face young and their feathers dont fill out and that redness go away until they are about 3 months old...it is hard to tell from the angle, but the one on the right is just as red...


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Zyklonbetty said:


> Do you have Serama? Generally with them it goes the other way, almost all of my females are super red in the face young and their feathers dont fill out and that redness go away until they are about 3 months old...it is hard to tell from the angle, but the one on the right is just as red...


we have orpingtons both buff & english.
the boys get red in the face 1st then the girls when they are getting old enough to lay


----------



## Zyklonbetty (Jul 5, 2012)

Ah, the Serama are Tropical Malaysian Birds. I have noticed many many differences between these birds and domestic or heritage chickens (even those of similar climates that originated from overseas.) I'll have to take a picture of my Serama roo that is one of the sibling birds. There is definitely a distinct (physical and behavioral) difference in the two (though there is a distinct physical difference and Terry and Wishbone [the one I know is a hen].) We have 23 other chickens of about 8 different breeds that all seem to be a little different, but the Serama are definitely the most different. I'll keep updated


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks Zyklon, oooh i also forgot we have 2 little part silky hens that should be a help in brooding some eggs come spring


----------

